# Rock Islands of Palau photographs



## SeaBreeze (Nov 2, 2013)

Some nice photos of the rock islands of Palau...http://www.amusingplanet.com/2013/10/the-rock-islands-of-palau.html


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 2, 2013)

There's some really risky looking real estate there but it sure is pretty to look at.


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 2, 2013)

_Very pretty SB_:cool1:


----------

